# Walther P1 and Walther P22 Range Report



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally got these two pistols to the range yesterday... The P1 is a 5/84 vintage with a 1/91 rework.. hasn't been fired since rework.. I shot 100rnds of S&B 115gr FMJ and 50 rnds of CCI Aluminum 115gr FMJ. Pistol ran flawless, no FTF or FTEs. I need a lot more time with it to perfect my grip and need to change out the front blade for a shorter one, but d*mn.. I sure like this pistol for a shooter and looks. Trigger is smooth, crisp in SA (didn't try DA).. The picture is my last few mags of S&B at 10 yrds off hand.. I am really going to enjoy shooting this pistol..










Next is the P22.. brand new pistol... the only mods done was to replace the extractor spring with a sear spring from a 10/22 and some filing on the trigger bar ears to smooth out the action.. 300 rounds of CCI Mini-Max 40gr round nose... flawless, no FTF or FTEs.. fun little pistol to shoot... the picture below is the last 100 rnds or so from the bench at 10 yards shooting as fast as the sights returned to the target.. half way through I had to turn the rear sight 3 turns as I was consistantly shooting left of center aiming at the bull.. this is going to make an excellent practice pistol...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's good to see the classics still put to work. Those old Walthers are things of beauty.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr GypsyBill looks like you had a real good day at the range. That's some fine shooting. Good luck with them both.

Best Baldy..


----------

